# Does anyone have a good deep cleaning checklist that they like?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wanting to get on somewhat of a schedule so I am not doing everything at once, or when it gets beyond nasty. I just need to sit down and make a list of all of the things that I want to do and write them on a calendar, but if there was a list already, or help me add to mine.....

So far I have
fans & lights
table & hutch
Hall lights/entry lights
Fridges (was inside & out)
Couches (vacuum & then wash blankets as well)
bookshelf/plantshelf, wipedown
clean louvered doors

Wash windows (dependant on weather)
organize pantry
clean laundry room


Other stuff we do on a normal basis, but I know I am missing stuff.


----------



## krissy1008 (Jun 20, 2015)

I use to do professional house cleaning and i'll post our check off list for what we did on deep cleans

high dusted- cobwebs 
wash ceiling fans and light fixtures
dust
wash all trim work baseboards, doors, windowsills
vacuum al furniture and under cushions
wash blinds
vacuum curtains
vacuum underneath furniture- beds, couches, dresser
edge the carpets- take pointed vacuum tool around edge of carpets where a vacuum normally cant reach
wash all cabinets
clean the oven
inside of microwave
polish sink fixtures (dry cloth with nothing on it makes them shiny after being cleaned)

also some places some don't think of being dusty/ dirty- top lip of showers/ bathtubs
curtain/ shower rods, tops of refrigerators, floor behind toilet, if you have a gas stove the burners and oven knobs


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

There's a bunch on pintrezt but I'll admit I haven't settled on one I like yet either. So if ya find one I'll try it too. I love lists.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

there is a list here - a little overwhelming to look at it all at once. 

http://www.imperfecthomemaking.com/p/thorough-spring-cleaning-checklist.html

I too love lists. I always have lists going, shopping lists, chore lists, lists of things I want to read about, and I so dislike when I do something that wasn't on the list and then I can't cross it off!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

when I was 13 years old my homeecc class went to the White House of all places to learn about cleaning. The lady doing the tour said they start in one room going in a clock wise direction starting at the top of the room work all the way around top as far as you can reach from a ladder down, then once back at starting point start over lower. so all the different levels are done top down. When I came home and schooled mom on how to clean I though she was going to have a stroke. I wound up mopping the floors for a month. I think thats why I hate mopping to this day.


----------



## frogqueen62 (Jan 1, 2012)

Check out Flylady.com ....little at a time and stays clean...she has lists but they are not overwhelming , just the opposite. Great system!!


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

For deep cleaning/spring cleaning I do one room at a time, one or two things a day. That way I'm not trying to take care of the kids, feed animals, get planting done, AND cram a major house cleaning in all at once. It might take me a month to get the whole house done, but I'm not overwhelmed. For example, when I do the living room I will spend one day moving furniture around and cleaning behind/under everything. The next day will be wiping down walls and baseboards. I find that I can make myself do it for an hour a day...and after that I can go back outside and play lol.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a spring cleaning checklist that looks very comprehensive. Unfortunately you have to buy 750 of them to download it. But I copied and pasted it from: http://www.todolistsoft.com/solutions/checklist/cleaning-checklists.php 
This site has a lot of different cleaning checklists. 

*House Exterior and Garden:*

Arrange your garage clean-out and separate items used for different purposes;
_Get ready for a more active lifestyle with your family by preparing your sporting gear, outdoor furniture, camping equipment, recreational vehicles, and garden tools;_
Clean and repair your outdoor furniture and tools;
Store up on essentials (tools and chemicals) such as brooms, mops, rags or towels, brushes, all-purpose cleaner, toilet bowl cleaner, tile cleaner, chrome cleaner and glass cleaner;
Inspect house exterior and grounds around it to check if something needs a repair or refreshing;
_Check the roof for winter damages such as missing or broken shingles or tiles. Get your exterior woodwork in order to prepare it for summer &#8211; scrape, prime and paint peeling spots, protect wood against heat and moist;_
Clear away dead foliage and weeds from your lawn and sidewalks, see if any repair is needed;
Cut down dead plants and remove debris in flower beds;
Sweep and wash dirt off of driveways and sidewalks;
Get your outdoor carpets cleaned and laid out;
Compose a list of the tasks, and engage your family members in carrying out your chores. You can even compose a schedule for your kids to introduce their tasks to them;
Begin your garden work and landscape projecting as Spring is time to plant shrubs, flowers and trees;
Wipe off window sills, cleaning windows (inside and out);
Hose and mop down the patio;
Wash out garbage cans;
*House Interior:*

Create all-embracing plan for your house, including particular lists for Kitchen, Bathroom, Bedrooms, etc;
Clean and store winter shoes and clothes of your family members;
Wipe out the refrigerator. Sort through items in the fridge and throw away any expired food;
Dust the corners and ceilings for cobwebs;
Wash ceiling fans and air conditioning vents;
Clear areas that don&#8217;t regularly get cleaned such as windowsills, behind the stove, etc;
Remove any pictures, clocks, or other decorative items from the walls and clean them;
Sweep and mop the floors (roll up the carpets and rugs to clean under them);
Clean & vacuum carpets and rugs;
Take care of your bathroom;
_Get the dirty laundry out and remove all items on counters and in the shower and put them outside so you can clean it thoroughly. Clean the shower, tub and toilet including the outside, handle and underside. Wash or replace bath mats;_
Take your curtains down and bleach them in the washing machine, or replace with new ones;
Clean the sinks in your bathroom and kitchen;
Clean toasters, the microwave, and other kitchen appliances;
Dust all surfaces in all rooms including fixtures, corners and shelves;
Move furniture items to vacuum behind and under them;
Clean inside and under the stove;
Clean and organize pantry;
Wash and dry-clean bedspreads ...


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Mar 29, 2016)

I came up with this one on my own. It's divided into weekly, monthly, and daily tasks. I tried flylady but the emails overwhelmed me;

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BgifiPjESJS-ca-4e2J7Z30akrI7mCmymqQc_4LUfYo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## carolpalmer (Jul 19, 2016)

Of all the cleaning chores bathroom cleaning is what we all loathe. The busiest place which has these days become a place for repose. We spend hours inside the bathroom(not to mention about children). It is inevitable to keep bathrooms are ***** and span. At times my children lend a helping hand in getting it done. Check for this blog on how to keep your bathroom spot on with less effort 
http://www.dispenser.com/blog/organizedbath/tricks-to-keep-your-bathroom-clean-with-minimal-effort/


----------

